# Mike the Ripper is here



## MtR (Dec 14, 2009)

Anybody who has spent any time on bb forums probably has at least heard of me before.  I was invited here and as promised here I am.  Glad to see a few familiar faces already.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 14, 2009)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

Mike the Ripper welcome to IM! 

We are glad you joined us, be sure to review our top selling bodybuilding & fat loss books

If you're looking for high quality supplements check out IronMagLabs Supplements

Please sign up for our Newsletter! (get 2 free ebooksl!)


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 15, 2009)

Hahaha, RX is being scavenged!


----------



## MtR (Dec 15, 2009)

heavyiron. said:


> Hahaha, RX is being scavenged!


 

lol...not even gonna go there


----------



## Arnold (Dec 15, 2009)

heavyiron. said:


> Hahaha, RX is being scavenged!


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 15, 2009)

It seems like this place has gotten a nice kick in the ass the past few weeks. Many old members back in action and an influx of new, experienced members. A little face lift and some new features since the last time I was here as well. Good work Rob!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 15, 2009)

ReproMan said:


> It seems like this place has gotten a nice kick in the ass the past few weeks. Many old members back in action and an influx of new, experienced members. A little face lift and some new features since the last time I was here as well. Good work Rob!



yup, been working at it hard lately!


----------



## GFR (Dec 15, 2009)

I know mike from MD, welcome to IM Mike.


----------



## MtR (Dec 16, 2009)

Patrick Bateman said:


> I know mike from MD, welcome to IM Mike.


 

Thanks, FR

Always good to see one of my favorite posters of all time lol.


----------



## kraken (Dec 17, 2009)

Cool, the Ripper Man is here. Nice to see you.


----------



## MtR (Dec 17, 2009)

kraken said:


> Cool, the Ripper Man is here. Nice to see you.


 

What's up brotha, guess it wasn't that long a time after all.


----------



## ironhavoc (Dec 31, 2009)

mike, where is your store at.  I am in the east bay.  Would love to give you my and my friends business if your close enough.


----------



## MtR (Dec 31, 2009)

ironhavoc said:


> mike, where is your store at. I am in the east bay. Would love to give you my and my friends business if your close enough.


 

Central Coast I'm probably 4 hours from you.  Thank you for the thought though.


----------



## dr pangloss (Jan 1, 2010)

Mike the Ripper said:


> Central Coast I'm probably 4 hours from you. Thank you for the thought though.


 

you lucky fucking bastard.  cali central coast is the most beautiful area in america, imo.


----------



## MtR (Jan 3, 2010)

dr pangloss said:


> you lucky fucking bastard. cali central coast is the most beautiful area in america, imo.


 
It is phenomenal.  I moved to the Central Valley for 7 years and missed it the whole time.  I'm literally 10 minutes away from Pismo Beach and I can't imagine ever moving again.


----------



## dr pangloss (Jan 3, 2010)

Mike the Ripper said:


> It is phenomenal. I moved to the Central Valley for 7 years and missed it the whole time. I'm literally 10 minutes away from Pismo Beach and I can't imagine ever moving again.


 
you cant get better than that.  I am totally in envy.


----------

